

10 YouTube Videos Every Entrepreneur Should Watch - awaz
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-youtube-videos-that-every-entrepreneur-should-watch-2011-6#developing-the-ceo-within-you-1

======
mgl
Nice collection but this one with David Heinemeier Hansson on bootstrapping a
profitable startup is _definitely_ missing:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CDXJ6bMkMY>

